# Sudden pain and yelping!



## Emmylou1977 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi my dog started yelping when moving late last night. I have examined her all over and no where i touch seems sore. This morning she went to shake her head and yelped again. I have smelled her ears and pressed all round them but no response and no smell. She is bright, active, eating and drinking and going to loo fine. Im at a loss as to what it could be.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

Emmylou1977 said:


> Hi my dog started yelping when moving late last night. I have examined her all over and no where i touch seems sore. This morning she went to shake her head and yelped again. I have smelled her ears and pressed all round them but no response and no smell. She is bright, active, eating and drinking and going to loo fine. Im at a loss as to what it could be.


sounds like a trip to the vet is in order. i know it's not something anyone likes to hear when they post here, but when a dog is in pain, they let you know.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

i agree... what breed and age?


----------



## Emmylou1977 (Feb 23, 2010)

Been to vet and he couldnt find anything wrong with her. Gave her a inj of meloxicam and rimadyl tablets for 1 week. 2 and a half hours after her inj she is still yelping. She has calmed a bit now but she hasnt moved much. She is still bright and eating and everything just in pain somewhere. Am frightened it might be neurological as the pinch reflex between her toes on her left side dont seem the same as her right. Any more ideas?


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

once again, the breed and age would help


----------



## Emmylou1977 (Feb 23, 2010)

she is a mongrel, 8 years old and neutered. She is probably a collie x shepherd.


----------

